# Model cars & trucks for F scale (1:20.3)



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

I have been looking for an appropriate scale for cars and trucks for my Fn3 layout, I have purchased 1:18, 1:24 and 1:25 scale diecast vehicles and in my opinion the 1:18 scale looks most appropriate although it is a scale 2.3" larger in dimensions, but I think it is closer than the other 2 scales. Any opinions or suggestions?


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

1:18 is closer. But get your ruler out and you'll find that everything marked 1:18th isn't actually 1;18th. Take notice that in many cases, the same box that holds a Corvette also holds a Cadillac. So the cadillac might well be even closer to 1:20th scale. The same with trucks.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a look at the Hubley/Gabriel kits (long out of production, but available on Ebay) - most are 1:20 

The 1:24 and smaller scales don't work as well.









Left to right - A 1:19 Ford Pickup, a 1:20 person, a 1:20 Ford, a 1:22.5 person, and a 1:24 vehicle.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I forgot about this one. 











This shows a 1:20 person next to a 1:24 car....


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Jaug -

Hubley did indeed put out a series of 1:20 scale die-cast metal car model kits that are just about spot on, size wise. The chassis and bodies are diecast metal castings (which require considerable work with a file to remove flash) and the detail parts are plastic, some are brass-colored chrome plated. The tires are real rubber. Just as the originals were, all of these autos were built on the same chassis, but with different bodies. 

As Bruce mentioned, while no longer in production, they can still be found sometimes on eBay. Another possible source is my friend, Clem O'Jevich - proprietor of the *Warrior Run Locomotive Works*, which can be found online here. He had a few to sell at the last Train Show in Timonium, Maryland, a couple of months ago. At a pretty reasonable price, too. 

I model a period exactly 100 years ago (right now it's about to turn 1912 on my Fn3 railroad) so Hubley's line of early Model T Fords fit in perfectly. Even if you model a later period, there were still plenty of "Tin Lizzies" - as they were called - running around as late as the the '30's and '40s.

Here's some models I built from those 1:20 Hubley kits. They are some of the few models that are both fairly accurate and very close to proper "F Scale" size.









This one was known as the "Runabout."











This is the "Touring Car" - probably the most popular model.









This delivery van was also very useful.

Good luck on your search, and Merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Jack, 
A lovely bit of modelling. 
I like the reference to Laurel and hardy. 
Merry Christmas, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you all for the help and a Merry Christmas


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I gave up and just use the plentiful and nice looking 1:24 scale diecast models. For flatcar loads I have used some 1:16 tractors and a motor grader and 1:24 scale bulldozers. As long as you use a vintage piece of machinery which is usually smaller it works ok. I don't have time to build and paint Hubley's. Getting figures/people in 1:20 scale is next to impossible so I am not mixing up people with vehicles. I wish I could find some period and painted seated passengers to put in my Accucraft coaches, in other words no chinese people in modern dress. lol


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Bruce, don't you know that's just a Shriner on his way to the parade?  

Alas, I have nothing to add to the discussion except to keep your eyes open for kids toys. I've found a horse-drawn wagon with horses which was just about the right size, and not too long ago, the toy stores were selling a commemorative "100 years of Ford" Model A delivery truck that was spot on for 1:20. I'm hoping with this being Chevy's 100th, they'll do the same thing. My railroad is currently very much in "Ford" country with my Hubley kits. I'd like a little balance. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw a pretty good sized 40's van in the UPS package store that looked about 1/20. They have several types of their trucks. New one is in 1/32nd I think.


----------



## Monkeycircus (Aug 9, 2012)

I have been doing a lot of work on vehicles and figures for 1/20.3 scale. Here is a quick list and a few tips on finding things in 1/20 scale. I will omit the obvious figure makers that I am sure you are all aware of. 
The Vehicle line marketed under Gabriel, Hubley and JLE Scale Models: 
1912 Model T Ford (1/20) - Sport Runabout, Touring Car, Depot Hack, Delivery Van and Chemical Hose Truck 
19?? Model A Ford (1/20) - Pick-up truck, Victoria, Station Wagon, Phaeton, Town Sedan, Coupe, Roadster 
1932 Chevy (1/20) - Roadster, Coupe, Phaeton 
1930 Packard (1/22) - Sport Phaeton, Victoria, Roadster 
19?? SJ Duesenberg (1/18) - Phaeton, Town Car, Roadster 

AMT produced a 1/20 scale model of the Budweiser Beer Wagon with an eight horse hitch. includes a nice heavy wagon, two figures and eight Clydesdale horses. Great for early logging or old west layouts. 

Tamiya produced a 1/20 scale set of mechanic figures in two sets "pit crew" and "pit team". These are multy part figures, mostly in shorts and short sleeve shirts. Great for building those custom figures. Way easier then sculpty. 

Some of the black tires from Flick Trix bicycles (1/12) can be used to replace the white rubber tires on the model Ts. Look for the plane tires on the basic model sets.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I too am looking for some vehicles to put on my RR. I looked on eBay yesterday and there seemed to be quite a few of the Hubley models available, and at different prices. I just wasn't sure of the scale so haven't ordered anything. I'm trying to stay in the '30s and '40s era.

Richard


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You guys don't recognize Smokey Yunick?



Smokey Yunick and His 7/8 scale car

"As with most successful racers, Yunick was a master of the gray area straddling the rules. Perhaps his most famous exploit was his #13 1966 Chevrolet Chevelle, driven by Curtis Turner. The car was so much faster than the competition during testing that they were certain that cheating was involved; some sort of aerodynamic enhancement was strongly suspected, but the car's profile seemed to be entirely stock, as the rules required. It was eventually discovered that what Yunick had built was an exact 7/8 scale replica of the production car. Since then, NASCAR has required roofs, hoods, and trunks of cars to fit actual templates with the exact profile cut out of them."


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

For those looking for modern vehicles, Monogram made some 1/20 scale plastic model kits. I have the '94 Jeep Grand Cherokee. 

Out of my era, but I have a 1:1 scale '95 Jeep Grand Cherokee also. 

Robert


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

In case you have not pick up the info you requested from the postings already here, the Hubley Kits are 1:20 Scale and you will not get much closer to that for F Scale. I have about 10 Hubley Kits to date and they build up very nicely. You can also use redy made 1:18 scale diecast models the scale difference is negligible and there are many more makes and models available in diecast.


----------

